# Worst Mahler Conductors?



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

In our contemporary age, we are spoiled for choice in recordings of Mahler. Everything from old masters like Klemperer, Walter, and Reiner to such classics of the "Mahler revival" period like Bernstein, Kubelik etc to up-and-comers like Saraste, Rattle, Dudamel etc. Now, I haven't heard all of these, but I think we can all agree that our past century has blessed us with many masterful interpreters of Mahler and great recordings. 

But surely not all of these recordings and performances make the cut...? There has to be a good amount of mediocre to plain bad Mahler recordings out there. Who do you think is the worst Mahler conductor you've ever heard? And why? 

Curious to see what everyone has to say


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> In our contemporary age, we are spoiled for choice in recordings of Mahler. Everything from old masters like Klemperer, Walter, and Reiner to such classics of the "Mahler revival" period like Bernstein, Kubelik etc to up-and-comers like Saraste, Rattle, Dudamel etc. Now, I haven't heard all of these, but I think we can all agree that our past century has blessed us with many masterful interpreters of Mahler and great recordings.
> 
> But surely not all of these recordings and performances make the cut...? There has to be a good amount of mediocre to plain bad Mahler recordings out there. Who do you think is the worst Mahler conductor you've ever heard? And why?
> 
> Curious to see what everyone has to say


Worst Mahler Conductor


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> In our contemporary age, we are spoiled for choice in recordings of Mahler. Everything from old masters like Klemperer, Walter, and Reiner to such classics of the "Mahler revival" period like Bernstein, Kubelik etc to up-and-comers like Saraste, Rattle, Dudamel etc. Now, I haven't heard all of these, but I think we can all agree that our past century has blessed us with many masterful interpreters of Mahler and great recordings.
> 
> But surely not all of these recordings and performances make the cut...? There has to be a good amount of mediocre to plain bad Mahler recordings out there. Who do you think is the worst Mahler conductor you've ever heard? And why?
> 
> Curious to see what everyone has to say


Google search talkclassical plus thread subject rather than using the 'Advanced Search' here (which I haven't found helpful) to see if thread already exists.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

janxharris said:


> Google search talkclassical plus thread subject rather than using the 'Advanced Search' here (which I haven't found helpful) to see if thread already exists.


Just let it die already


----------

